# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Προβλημα με τον ενισχυτη στο αμαξι μου

## PIPERIAS

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια. Λοιπον να μπω στο θεμα μου εχω ενα ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου 4 καναλο 600 watt και θελω να τον βαλω στο αμαξι μου που πηρα. Τον ειχα και πριν στο αλλο μου αμαξι κανα χρονο και ηταν μια χαρα. Μια μερα λοιπον οπως τον ξυλωσα να τον βγαλω ακουμπησε καταλαθος το  + απο την μπαταρια καπου στο ground και εκανε σπιθα αφηνοντας μια μαυριλα εκει στο σημειο. Δεν ξαναδουλεψε απο τοτε. Το μετρησα αλλα μου δειχνει τερμα αριστερα κατω στο voltometro οτι τραβαει ρευμα χωρις φορτιο ετσι απλα αλλα δεν αναβει το power του(το λαμπακι δηλαδη οτι ειναι on). Exei δυο ασφαλειες 25 αρες αλλα δεν ειναι καμμενες απ οτι βλεπω. Τον ανοιξα ομως και παρατηρησα στην πλακετα απο κατω οτι εκει που κανει την διαδρομη απο το rem εχει ενα χαλκινο συρματακει το οποιο ειναι κομμενο απο μονο του. Αυτο καταληγει σε μια αντισταση απ οτι μπορω να εντοπισω απο την αλλη μερια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Παρακατω θα σας βαλω φωτο απο κινητο να δειτε αν μπορειτε να βγαλετε καποια ακρη και αν μπορω να αντικαταστησω αυτο το χαλκινο συρματακι μα κατι η αν φταιει αυτο δηλαδη. Επισεις στο σπιτι πως μπορω να συνδεσω τον ενισχυτη σε πριζα να δω αν δουλευει? Μπορω να κανω καποια πατεντα? Σας ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και ελπιζω στις καταρτισμενες απαντησεις σας

ΒασιληςP020411_20.03.jpgP020411_20.04_[02].jpgP020411_20.04_[01].jpgP020411_20.04.jpg

----------


## Hulk

Γεια σου Βασιλη, οταν λες οτι το μετρησες πως το μετρησες; αν τον βαζεις στην μπαταρια και δεν σου καιει ασφαλειες καλο ειναι για αρχη. Η γραμμη που λες πραγματικα
εχει παρει φωτια γιατι περασε μεγαλο ρευμα μεσα της, μπορεις να παρεις ενα καλωδιακη και να το κολλησεις στην αρχη και στο τελος εκει που καταληγει (δλδ στη επαφη
της βιδας του rem. control και στο εξαρτημα που καταληγει.) Δεν χρειαζεται να ακολουθησεις την ιδια διαδρομη οπως πηγαινε αλλα και απο πανω απο τα υπολοιπα αρκει να
να εχει τη μονωση του το καλωδιο. Μετα τον δοκιμαζεις αρχικα χωρις φορτιο και βλεπεις αν αναψει κανονικα, και υστερα βαζεις και φορτιο. Οσο για το σπιτι που λες να 
το δοκιμασεις θελεις ενα τροφοδοτικο 12 βολτ με πολλα αμπερ. Για δοκιμη μονο χωρις να παιξει και ενα 4-5 αμπερ σου κανει αλλα για να τον δουλεψεις κανονικα θελεις 
40-50 αμπερ οποτε φευγεις πολυ μετα στα λεφτα ξεχνα το, για κατι πιο φθηνα για να μην αγοραζεις τροφοδοτικο δοκιμασε το στο αμαξι.

Υ.Γ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ 
ΦΩΤΙΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.

----------


## ultra

Βασιλη, για αρχη βγαλε μια καθαρη φωτογραφια της πανω και της κατω οψης του ενισχυτη σου.
Ποιο ειναι το ολοκληρωμενο που χρησιμοποιει στο τροφοδοτικο?
Οπως πολυ ωραια λεει και ο φιλος hulk, χρειαζεσαι ενα τροφοδοτικο 12V για τις δοκιμες αργοτερα. Yπαρχει κατι?
Πολυμετρο απο οτι βλεπω, εχεις. Κολητηρι?

----------


## PIPERIAS

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Φιλε hulk δεν το μετρησα εγω αλλα σ ενα μαγαζι που βαζει ηχοσυστηματα. Το βαλε σε βολτομετρο και μου πε οτι κανει βραχυκυκλωμα και εχει καει.Οκ για το καλωδιακι θα το κανω. Απο αυτο παιζει να μην λειτουργει? Ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο για να το δοκιμασω θελω γιατι καμια φορα μου τυχαινει κατι τετοιο αλλο δεν εχω ρευμα να το δοκιμασω. Φιλε ultra φωτο βαζω παρακατω οσο μπορω καλη. Για ολοκληρωμενο δεν ξερω να σου πω δεν ειμαι και τοσο διαβασμενος. Κολλητηρι υπαρχει με σταθμο επισεις και πολλα απαραιτητα ασφαλειες καλωδια κλπ. Πολυμετρο δεν εχω αλλα μπορω να παρω ενα αλλα δεν το χω κανει ακομα γιατι δεν ξερω τις τιμες  και που να γυρισω για να μετρησω. Σιγα σιγα αμα εχετε θελληση να με μαθετε βρε παιδια. Ορεξη εχω τα χερια μου πιανουν πολυ. Ε η  γνωση ερχετε Για το ολοκληρωμενο αν ειναι αυτο το πλακε που δειχνει η φωτο γραφει πανω 402 :Blushing:

----------


## PIPERIAS

Παιδια σας παραθετω επισεις μια σελιδα για να μου πειτε ποιο τροφοδοτικο να παρω για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση τωρα αλλα και γενικα. Κατι οχι ακριβο ερασιτεχνικα οπως ειπα ασχολουμαι. Οπως ειπε ο φιλος Hulk 12v 4-5 amper ποιο πρεπει να παρω γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τιποτα... :Unsure:  Η σελιδα ειναι αυτη

http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...hfjlfnn1afvt05

----------


## ezizu

Βασίλη γεία σου.Νομίζω αυτό για τις δοκιμές σου (για λειτουργία του ενισχυτή σε πολύ χαμηλές στάθμες) είναι αρκετό: http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...hfjlfnn1afvt05 .Μπορείς να επιλέξεις και αυτό : http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...hfjlfnn1afvt05  ,με λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω θα έχεις πιο πολλά αμπέρ.

----------


## PIPERIAS

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε ezizu για την απαντηση Να σαι καλα και εσυ και ολα τ αλλα παιδια!!

----------

